

Texas Governor Deploys State Guard to Stave Off Obama Takeover - adamnemecek
http://www.npr.org/blogs/itsallpolitics/2015/05/02/403865824/texas-governor-deploys-national-guard-to-stave-off-obama-takeover

======
saryant
Less editorialized coverage: [http://www.texastribune.org/2015/04/30/abbotts-
letter-puts-j...](http://www.texastribune.org/2015/04/30/abbotts-letter-puts-
jade-helm-national-stage/)

------
Mithaldu
That article is so full of links to tinfoil hat websites that i'm reasonably
sure this is an attempt at sarcasm. Has america truly fallen so far that
sarcasm is now not only a legit style of communication between human beings,
but also a news posting style?

~~~
mr337
I think it is more of people wondering wtf is going on in the US. This isn't
the only news being reported on this. Just do a quick search and you'll see
the internet semi erupting.

What this also signifies is people showing distrust in their government and
questioning actions. I for one think this is a good thing.

